# anyone hang your rods near the ceiling on a excursion or burban?



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

I have an excursion and all my stuff over 7' is 2pc so no need to do a ski rack on the roof when I can hang my rods in the dry. There is a system by boat buckle for like $30 and a system for more that uses actual foam holders, anyone use either?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I made a setup similar to the rod bunk by boat buckle and used it in my blazer. I had rods up too 8' in there no problem. To make it easier to install tightly I reversed the coat hooks on my blazer so that I could pull against it harder with out the ring slipping off. I used welded rings for my connectors at the end instead of weak little clips. Anyway as long as you got it really tight it did an ok job and the nice thing was when finished I just unclipped and could carry all the rods out strapped together. 

You can also check out this thread for some other ideas.


----------



## redfishnc (Sep 12, 2008)

*rod racks inside suburban*

Drill holes in the plastic clothes hooks. That took care of the problem of slipping off the hook.


----------



## razor78016 (Dec 24, 2010)

I made one for my Suburban (I miss it) when I would hit the coast. No pix of setup tho, didn't think to take any when I had it.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Use the boat buckle in my trail blazer works fine.


----------



## Raleighwood (Sep 18, 2009)

I found a rack called rodloft pro. Used it on a couple of trips and can put 9 rods in it. Several options to attach come with it and it never slipped or moved. The very large heavers may not fit well but they're hard to fit most any of these I think. Haven't tried my 15' yet.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I regularly put rods up to 10 feet in overhead racks in my Sub. Anything longer up to about 12.5 feet will go in on a diagonal and the rear doors close nicely. Damn, I love the Sub..My overhead rack is made from Berkly sets attached to a piece of wood and suspended from the garment hooks. Works like a charm.

Bill


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Google BoatBuckle Rod Bunk I have one in my Trail Blazer works fine


----------



## VA Slacker (Oct 27, 2009)

*Rod Loft*

I am with RWood here. I have the rod loft in my 07 SUB and it works great. Was able to hang nine 9ft rods in the rack itself and four on top of the bar no problem. The new suction cup holders in the rear worked great.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Love those Subs. I can put 11 footers on my inside roof rack.


----------

